# Workload



## Turquoise Wolf (Jan 21, 2020)

Am I the only F&B TL that’s feels I work more as a team member than leader? I Run a $8M area and never have sufficient support or hours to remove me from the workload... my store does 32M annually.


----------



## JAShands (Jan 21, 2020)

I would say it isn’t just you. My FBTL feels the same way and that sucks. But what sucks more is his Team feels the same way too.


----------



## PogDog (Jan 21, 2020)

I'm at a 25m store and my FBTL can't get enough hours for his team to get their 141s done on a regular basis. 

Wonder what it's like to be a TL at a 60, 80, 100m store? Probably the same. 🙄


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 21, 2020)

We are 60* mil store...and its rough bruh, We struggle with 1:1s..expired food and our data integrity is shit..


----------



## Wizard13 (Jan 21, 2020)

We are a 65 mil store and right now when dry gets 800 pieces they can get it done it's when it is 1200 we cant finish all of the routines. Even for myself in food service  my three depts do a total of 1.6 mil and I do not have a capability to not do tm routines to come clean.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 22, 2020)

Common event.


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Jan 22, 2020)

It’s takes a great leader, a great team AND a supportive ETL and SD. Oh and integrity lol. Target hasn’t quite figured out grocery...


----------



## BoxCutter (Jan 22, 2020)

At my store, Market is where Target careers go to die.


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 23, 2020)

Turquoise Wolf said:


> Am I the only F&B TL that’s feels I work more as a team member than leader? I Run a $8M area and never have sufficient support or hours to remove me from the workload... my store does 32M annually.


I don’t hear my fbtl complain . Maybe because they each have their own team . And they workload is pretty crazy . On a regular basis it’s 700-800 for dry . And 7-10 pallets for pfresh . All I know is that when I come in at 3 am there is no roll over and my vehicles are back in line


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Jan 24, 2020)

It’s a tough area to run, but complaining doesn’t help!

Get out of that “not enough hours/payroll mentality.” It will get you nowhere.


----------



## TargetSigningHo (Jan 24, 2020)

This makes me glad we aren't a pfresh store. Thank you Smart and Final.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 26, 2020)

Planosss said:


> We are 60* mil store...and its rough bruh, We struggle with 1:1s..expired food and our data integrity is shit..


I feel this... I’ve worked at a 60 Million and a 30 Million dollar store. Both have their problems with hours


----------



## GoTo2 (Feb 18, 2020)

This week is the worst week so far. Never have we left FDC freight for the next day.  Now we are leaving it daily, sometime rolling it over for 2 days.  We are down 1 DBO in dry every day so they can't complete their freight. All 1:1 MUST be done every day no matter it it's a small truck or a monster.


----------



## MarketMonster (Feb 18, 2020)

I don't know how we can get 1:1, sales planners, revisions, zone, cleaning routines, price change, backups, carry outs, RDC, FDC, and fefo done on the daily. Oh, and pushing mini seasonal...that, too. Market lead really is where careers go to die.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 18, 2020)

Geez man, I hope not.  Just switched from GM2 to Food TL. It was that or GSTL. Used to be a Flow TL and a Plano TL, so I have some experience.  With modernization,  everything seems to be a bit of a cluster f•ck now


----------



## happygoth (Feb 19, 2020)

Our Market TL busts his ass. I have never seen him not working. He's got a pretty good team too, Market looks great.


----------



## Steven Pennison (Feb 21, 2020)

60M store here too, its a STRUGGLE! Hours are not the problem its routines are not put in place to work with the hours given. Payroll changes all the time so we should be changing how we run our daily routines too you think. Instead were getting the same 1000 - 1500 grocery trucks with a 500 scattered in between just filling the backrooms. Leaves no time for Salesplans, PC, SDA, even audit. We roll freight daily and rarely come clean, but thats just the state were in at the moment.


----------



## dailypush (Feb 27, 2020)

We never have a closer assigned to our P-fresh department. Most of the time the last team member to leave at 3 or 4pm, is the last person there till we open the next day. Our store is open till 11pm each day, and till midnight on Fridays and Saturdays. That leaves the department unattended at least 7 hours a day. You can just imagine the mess that the opener walks into every day.


----------

